# Open port 25 on server 2003?



## cheeba (May 28, 2009)

Hi All,

Please can someone tell me the best way to open both mail ports on a server running Win Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition? I think port 110 is open, but cant seem to get 25 to open. Is there a simple way to just open ports?

Ive tried looking on the net and cant seem to find anything other than buying a third party program to control it. There is currently no software firewall, other than the standard Win2k3 one.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

turn off firewall? 
or add a port 25 tcp exception.

Im not sure why your having issues. You will also need to open ports on external firewall.


----------



## CWBerube (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, if the Server 2003 Windows Firewall is either disabled or has an exception loaded into the config then the router must be blocking 25.

Login to your router and setup Port Forwarding / Pinholes / Virtual Server to point WAN port 25 to internal Port 25 of the static IP Address of your server.

I would disable one firewall at a time to see which is blocking the port.


----------



## cheeba (May 28, 2009)

Firewall already off (as mentioned in first post) and TCP exception already in place too. I cant understand why Im having these problems either bilbus, hence why I posted here.

Thanks CWBerube, I think thats just what I need. I shall give it a go and post back, letting you know if it was a success.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

As i said in my first post, check your external firewall.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Check with your ISP. They may be blocking port 25.


----------



## sumanbikram (Jun 14, 2009)

The above said ports are opened automatically in servers if they ae promted for thsoe roles. Can you confirm is that your smtp server of simple just member sever 2k3. One service listener must be there so that you could get the reply by these ports.

Did you check > start > run > services .msc > microsoft simple mail transmission protocol...


----------

